# Modding



## Gtrt90 (May 17, 2017)

Im looking to add a few more mods to my r35 pretty soon. 

My question is - when informing the insurance, will it make a big impact on my premium? I appriciate that it probably depends on the mods, but will the insurance generally rinse me for it?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

If you already have insurance than yes you will pay for it. If however you are near a renewal it will fair in your favour.

It will also depend on the company


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

I got quotes for a stage 1 and stage 4 r35 and the difference was around £200


----------

